# Best heat applied vinyl to use



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently noticed that some of my vinyls on the shirts are hard, warping, and heavy to the touch. I also have some that are better, no warping or shrivelling on the shirt. All the vinyls seem ok off the press, just that some were... not as good. I haven't checked the type of materials they were since I didn't think it mattered. My question is, whats the best, or better vinyl to use?


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

what kind are you using now?


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

one of the vinyl rolls are "easyweed heat applied vinyl" from specialty graphics. doesn't say what material. Anyone have a fav material for cotton/polly?


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

prefferably easyweed also, with sticky backing for letters.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I use opaque solutions for print and cut for spandex etc. Eco film has worked great on cottons and synthetics for me however a little proble with static cling on some cutters can cause head crash. need to babysit. I just put some white eco on a high performance wear full synthetic shirt (80$ per shirt for the blank) It is full of sublimation markings and I was expecting problems but it looks great. In for a wash test now. Might want to talk to Imprintables Warehouse.


----------



## blackshirts.com (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm using Themoplex plus and it works great.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes..I too mostly use thermoflexplus...


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

i did purchase a roll from imprintables, but I did not keep track of which vinyls I used after weeding the designs out. I'm looking for a rubber feel, doesn't shrink when washed or wrinkle when fold. I have that type of vinyl also. I was hoping to get a quicker answer than pulling them out of storage which is hard to get to.


----------



## totalfit2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

is thermoflex plus easyweed? I read alittle on thermoflexplus vs spectra cutII forum. I might try them next time.


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

All,
I use almost exclusively Hotmark 70. Soft hand, weeds easily, handles fine detail relatively easy. Adhesive for backing is pretty light, if you lose a small part during weeding it will not usually re-adhere for pressing. Sometimes its just easier to re-plot the small part. There may be some dye transfer on highly contrasting colors (white on black, etc.). We get around this by washing all of our shirts (no fabric softener) prior to pressing. Extra step but, better product. Tried a lot of other products but, always come back to the Hotmark 70.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The 100% cotton is shrinking and the vinyl isnt. Try using 50/50 tees with heatpress vinyl.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've compared the vyroll from Ryonet and the econoprint from Stahls. The econoprint is thick and it's hard for me to see the cut lines for weeding. You can feel it on the fabric. The vyroll is thinner, has a very soft feel, harder to weed because of the sticky backing but you can get greater fine detail with it and if a piece you need gets weeded off you can put it back in place.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Just make sure you follow directions of any material that you use.


----------



## twisteddesignz (Jan 4, 2011)

I use all of the Spectra line from Imprintables Warehouse. Ive tried all of them out there and they are all just about equal in both cost and quality. I went with the Spectra line cause I am very close to their main warehouse. I can order it in the morning, and take a 30 mile ride to pick it up in the afternoon.

Just my two cent.......


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use Thermoflex Plus for everything from cotton to poly. I apply with more heat and more time. Washes great even in high heat drying. Soft hand and no complaints so far. Make sure you pre press for moisture and always use a teflon sheet. Post press for 10 seconds with teflon.


----------



## FineLife (Nov 23, 2010)

Siser Easyweed & Thermoflex have worked for me.


----------

